# Whiting



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone ever use Whiting cut bait or filleted for bait this time of year?, any success? thanks...pop.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Like whiting heads for big drum.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Great bait for drum and blues when they're not being picky.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

I used them with some success last fall. Still have caught more drum on cut bluefish.


----------



## SteelyDan (Nov 27, 2018)

I use both...caught at least 40 Blues this morning at Holden Beach...Gotcha Plugs...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

mullet is for eating


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2019)

We caught a mess of them day before yesterday, and used the heads last night. Caught a 49" drum on it, hooked up another and lost it.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ncst8man1999 said:


> We caught a mess of them day before yesterday, and used the heads last night. Caught a 49" drum on it, hooked up another and lost it.


Glad to hear all that, may get down there this spring and hoped to catch some whiting, eat some and use some for bait . Been since 2011 that I hooked into some big reds.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

where did you catch the va mullets


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ncst8man1999 said:


> We caught a mess of them day before yesterday, and used the heads last night. Caught a 49" drum on it, hooked up another and lost it.


I believe he caught them at the point, he has a post and pics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2019)

ba0021 said:


> where did you catch the va mullets


Correct, caught them at the Point in Buxton. Caught about 25 in a couple of hours. Good times and good eats. And bait!!!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Caught dogfish on them yesterday if that's not a good way to get depressed in late april


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

NC KingFisher said:


> Caught dogfish on them yesterday if that's not a good way to get depressed in late april


Well at least you didn't get skunked, which seems to happen to me to often.


----------



## Skullhooker (May 5, 2018)

poppop1 said:


> Glad to hear all that, may get down there this spring and hoped to catch some whiting, eat some and use some for bait . Been since 2011 that I hooked into some big reds.


Whitings's the best bait for Whiting! Cannibalistic little buggers......


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Skullhooker said:


> Whitings's the best bait for Whiting! Cannibalistic little buggers......


You use just small chunks or strips on fluorocarbon leader?


----------

